# To Hell With 3000 Texting Deaths a Year



## Cammmpbell (Dec 13, 2011)

I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard

One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.

You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 13, 2011)

Banning texting and cell useage while driving would crash the economy.

what a fragile house of cards we have built.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 13, 2011)

Keep your eyes on the road, your hands on the wheel and shove your cell phone up your ass.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 13, 2011)

one study showed its as bad or worse than being under the influence
No cellphones, no texting by drivers, US urges - Yahoo! News


----------



## spectrumc01 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate cell phones, and eveything about them.  It has made people who operate them into the rudest people on the planet.  Mother Terresa if she had a cell phone would have become rude over time.


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2011)

There will never be a law passed that will stop stupidity......


----------



## spectrumc01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> 
> One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.
> 
> You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.



3000 a year huh.  Lets put a pencil to it shall we.

300 million people, and growing, in the US.  We lost 3000 in a year.  The percentage of the population we lost to cell phone accidents is .01%.  Are we really busting our balls over .01% of the population?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 13, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> ...



Less than a 1000 people are killed a year due to gun accidents. Yet we have numerous laws on that. I agree 3000 dead is minor, however how many ACCIDENCE are caused not just deaths?


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 13, 2011)

Zander said:


> There will never be a law passed that will stop stupidity......


I don't know about that, Zander. My grandma had a pretty good system for stopping stupidity when I was about 4 years old. It was called "the willow switch." 

Even my big brother knew he had to wear a halo around Grandma. Her presence in a room was something like drivers on a freeway when they see a cop. Everyone slows down and wears a halo. 

Good people stop stupidity.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 13, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> I hate cell phones, and eveything about them.  It has made people who operate them into the rudest people on the planet.  Mother Terresa if she had a cell phone would have become rude over time.


Lately, you have to really watch them in the grocery store. They'll run right over you while yapping inanities to someone who probably wishes they were free from having to listen to all that stuff.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 13, 2011)

If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 13, 2011)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 14, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.



Do you feel the same about seat belts

In 1965 when I bought a new Cheverolet I took a blade and cut the seat belts completely out of the car. It was my first exposure to such an idea.  Now I'm uncomfortable unless I'm buckled up.


----------



## editec (Dec 14, 2011)

Cell phone use, texting especially, while driving is stupid and dangerous.

Now I wouldn't care all that much except that those stupid and dangerous people put the rest of us in danger.

This is a good example where INDIVIDUAL FREEDOM rightfully takes a back seat to PUBLIC SAFETY


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 14, 2011)

YET ANOTHER NEW LAW 

This is stupid... just how on earth are they going to enforce this...? 

Suppose I stop in parking lot and send a text.

Then pull out onto the road and immediately get into an accident.... now what???

The authorities have the right to subpoena my cell phone records, and what will they see?? They will see that at 'the approximate' time of the accident there was cell phone activity.... now what??? 

Im sick of BIG BROTHER looking over my shoulder.

Reckless driving is already illegal.... give me a break!


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 14, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> YET ANOTHER NEW LAW
> 
> This is stupid... just how on earth are they going to enforce this...?
> 
> ...



Poor baby.....how many automatic weapons do you own.

Gotta pay a little back every once in a while.


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 14, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.



Another stupid law,that stupid people will ignore,whats next talking with a passenger,eating ,smoking.

Ya can't legislate stupid. How many deaths a year from tailgating? putting on make up,being stung by a bee.reading a book???


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 14, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.
> ...



Driving a 3000-4000 pound vehicle at 60 mph isn't complicated....keep your hands on the wheel and your eyes on the road. If you can't do that stay out of my way.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 14, 2011)

This is another facet of the entitlement culture.  There is a right to text while driving.  You're entitled.  Freedom of speech,

A lack of personal responsibility doesn't stop at the welfare office door.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 14, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.



Since when did the federal government give a shit about details such as the Constitution?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 14, 2011)

It was probably the 19 year old truck driver that sent 11 texts in 11 minutes and crashed into a school bus that pushed people over the edge.

A few years ago, a texting train engineer caused the train to crash and kill 25 people and injure 135.   That wasn't enough.  Start killing kids, you will get someone's attention.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 14, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> It was probably the 19 year old truck driver that sent 11 texts in 11 minutes and crashed into a school bus that pushed people over the edge.
> 
> A few years ago, a texting train engineer caused the train to crash and kill 25 people and injure 135.   That wasn't enough.  Start killing kids, you will get someone's attention.



Please don't annoy them with details....."THEY CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH"


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 14, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> ...



In a nanny state.........yes.  The government must save the citizens from themselves.  I'm just curious, when will they outlaw cup holders in cars to stop people from drinking when they should be driving.   Next, we can outlaw fast food drive thru windows.  People shouldn't be chowing down on a Big Mac, supersized fries and a milkshake when they're buzzing down the highway at 70.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 14, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...



Like I told my 15 year old kids......hands on the wheel, eyes on the road.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 14, 2011)

Perhaps we are getting the nanny state because we act like children.   What would cause someone to text while driving?  Aside from a raging sense of entitlement that they have rights superior to the rights of others on the road.  It's poor judgment.  The same kind of poor judgment exercised by children all the time.  

The freedom lovers might want to compare and equalize chowing down on that big mac to texting.  Which you can well do while watching the road.  They just can't escape the fact that there aren't the number of big mac deaths comparable to texting deaths.

When people start dying, other people are going to start paying attention.  If people will not control themselves it will be done for them, sorry to say.  I'd much rather see driver's acting like adults and conducting themselves responsibly making these intrusive laws unnecessary.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 14, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Perhaps we are getting the nanny state because we act like children.   What would cause someone to text while driving?  Aside from a raging sense of entitlement that they have rights superior to the rights of others on the road.  It's poor judgment.  The same kind of poor judgment exercised by children all the time.
> 
> The freedom lovers might want to compare and equalize chowing down on that big mac to texting.  Which you can well do while watching the road.  They just can't escape the fact that there aren't the number of big mac deaths comparable to texting deaths.
> 
> When people start dying, other people are going to start paying attention.  If people will not control themselves it will be done for them, sorry to say.  I'd much rather see driver's acting like adults and conducting themselves responsibly making these intrusive laws unnecessary.



All one has to do is study the statistics involving 17-19 year old drivers and they will immediately see how naive they are.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> 
> One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.
> 
> You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.



Are you trying to argue that, if a passenger is using a phone in a car and another car has its brakes fail that the guy using the phone should go to jail? Are you aware that, despite 10 years of study, the NTSB has no hard evidence that cell phones actually cause accidents? This can be proven using really simple math, so simple even you can understand it.

Despite the fact that we are driving more than in the past, traffic fatalities are at the lowest levels in decades despite the fact that more people have cell phones now than in the 1960s. (In fact, I am pretty sure no one had cell phones back then.)

I would also point out that the NTSB's own numbers say that conversations with passengers has killed more people than conversations on phones and texting combined. If we are really worried about saving lives why don't we ban conversations in cars completely? In any accident where there is a passenger we should assume that the driver was talking to them, lock them up, and throw away the key.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> ...



What are you talking about? 3000 deaths was enough to start 2 wars, pass the most egregious violation of civil rights in history, and create an agency whose sole purpose is to annoy innocent people who want to fly home for the holidays. 

You have completely loss your sense of perspective.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.
> ...



My car does not move without seat belts, but that does not mean I need some idiot politician telling me to buckle up. Until you provide some hard data that proves that cell phones are more dangerous than talking to a passenger, which is going to be impossible since the numbers show exactly the opposite, I am going to continue to mock you for wanting to ban them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

editec said:


> Cell phone use, texting especially, while driving is stupid and dangerous.
> 
> Now I wouldn't care all that much except that those stupid and dangerous people put the rest of us in danger.
> 
> This is a good example where INDIVIDUAL FREEDOM rightfully takes a back seat to PUBLIC SAFETY



My guess is tuning the radio using the touch screen in a new car is more distracting than using a Bluetooth headset, why don't we ban those too? Not to mention passengers, which cause roughly twice as many distraction related fatalities as all use of cell phones, we should force everyone to drive in their own car, even babies in booster seats.

Or we could simply admit that worrying about getting struck by lightning makes more sense than worrying about someone using a phone in a car and get on with our lives.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> This is another facet of the entitlement culture.  There is a right to text while driving.  You're entitled.  Freedom of speech,
> 
> A lack of personal responsibility doesn't stop at the welfare office door.



Believe it or not, there are laws that actually cover reckless driving that have existed since the first car accident. They even cover things like playing with a dog in the backseat of a car, something I think is a lot more dangerous than that guy with a Bluetooth headset that is talking to his boss.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> It was probably the 19 year old truck driver that sent 11 texts in 11 minutes and crashed into a school bus that pushed people over the edge.
> 
> A few years ago, a texting train engineer caused the train to crash and kill 25 people and injure 135.   That wasn't enough.  Start killing kids, you will get someone's attention.



Pretty sure that guy went to jail. despite the fact that texting and driving was not illegal at that time. Can you explain how that happened?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 14, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It was probably the 19 year old truck driver that sent 11 texts in 11 minutes and crashed into a school bus that pushed people over the edge.
> ...



You never heard of that case!
I'm aghast.

Report: Metrolink Engineer Texting With Teen Moments Before Killer Commuter Crash | Fox News

Nick Williams, a teenage train enthusiast, told CBS2 in Los Angeles he exchanged three text messages with engineer Robert Sanchez Friday afternoon. Williams, who considered Sanchez a mentor, received the last text at 4:22 p.m., one minute before the train wreck, according to the ocregister.com report. Williams' claims have not been confirmed.

Read more: Report: Metrolink Engineer Texting With Teen Moments Before Killer Commuter Crash | Fox News


How would you like one of your kids to be on this school bus?

NTSB: Driver texted 11 times before deadly crash - CBS News


(CBS/AP)  WASHINGTON - A 19-year-old pickup truck driver involved in a deadly highway pileup in Missouri last year sent or received 11 texts in the 11 minutes immediately before the accident, federal investigators said Tuesday.


The driver sent six texts and received five texts, with the last text just before his pickup crashed into the back of a tractor truck, beginning a chain collision. The pickup was rear-ended by a school bus, which in turn was rammed by a second school bus.


The pickup driver and a 15-year-old student on one of the school buses were killed. Thirty-eight other people were injured in the Aug. 5, 2010, accident near Gray Summit, Mo

When this kind of death and injury toll starts getting racked up, someone is going to pay attention.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Nothing in there about him walking away free, is there? Could that be because laws already cover what you are trying to make illegal?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> ...



Didn't we invade Afghanistan over 3000 dead people?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.



On the other hand ... its perfectly Constitutional for Congress to deny highway funds to any state which refuses to implement the ban.


----------



## editec (Dec 15, 2011)

Freind of my wife, a mother with an infant in the car, was speaking to her husband on her cell when she had her FATAL accident.

She got to say goodbye to her husband.

Lucky him, huh?

A widower now facing raising an infant without a mother.


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 15, 2011)

editec said:


> Freind of my wife, a mother with an infant in the car, was speaking to her husband on her cell when she had her FATAL accident.
> 
> She got to say goodbye to her husband.
> 
> ...



Tragic

My oldest daughters good friend in high school was killed on his way to play in that years homecoming football game,he was one of the stars of the team.The young girl that caused the wreak was swatting at a bee and hit them head on

Life is hard real hard at times and the list of tragic events goes on and on.

redundant laws,do nothing ,we let this slip by,the next will be just talking to a passenger,or eating some fries.

Nose rings for all??!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 15, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Neither of the responsible parties walked away free.  In both cases they were killed.

The ultimate cause of these horrific accidents isn't merely texting.  It's the raging sense of entitlement that makes the personal act of texting a right no matter who it threatens.    You can't pass laws against that.  You can try to educate and train people to realize that they aren't the most important people in the universe but that's about all.   That isn't going to happen either.   Not for many years.


----------



## editec (Dec 15, 2011)

Some of you people crack me up.

Kids every stop sign is NOT a personal affront to your individual rights.

Do grow up.


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 15, 2011)

editec said:


> Some of you people crack me up.
> 
> Kids every stop sign is NOT a personal affront to your individual rights.
> 
> Do grow up.



Nobody is saying that,the growing up should be the realization that law on top of law will do nothing.


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 15, 2011)

As a bicyclist those things can be scary, but when a car passes and they are smoking pot....

I am not a horn beeper but a few weeks ago I am driving behind a van with a handicap licence, and the darn thing keeps slowing down and moving back and forth on the road.  The driver is texting, picture this, a van with handicapped children and the driver is texting constantly. I beeped a hundred times and she looked at me like I was the crazy one. I've often thought someone should start a web site and then ask for pictures of people texting along with their license plate in picture too.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> 
> One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.
> 
> You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.



Are you as equally concerned with the far greater number of deaths by abortion?

File:Combined abortion ratio.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

editec said:


> Freind of my wife, a mother with an infant in the car, was speaking to her husband on her cell when she had her FATAL accident.
> 
> She got to say goodbye to her husband.
> 
> ...



Man, that's a horrible story, sorry to hear about that.

People don't realize how distracted cell driving is. At best it reduces your ability to react to *other* drivers who make mistakes - and at worst it makes you a drunk driver.

I think the key difference between a cell conversation and a conversation with someone in the car is that the person in the car is in the car - they are part of the situation, part of your experience of being in the car and driving. The person on the phone isn't in the car - so when you talk to them, your head is elsewhere. This is why hands-free isn't really any safer. But a radio is safe - because its passive. It doesn't demand that you respond to it. 

When I'm talking to someone in the car while I'm driving, if my talking slows down or cuts off because the traffic situation requires more of my attention, that's OK because the passenger is also at least partially aware of the traffic situation. If my talking becomes weird on the phone, however - say, with my boss - my boss, who isn't in the car and aware of the traffic, won't know why I've suddenly stopped talking or slowed down my talking - so I feel a social obligation to try to continue the conversation as if there were no traffic.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Freind of my wife, a mother with an infant in the car, was speaking to her husband on her cell when she had her FATAL accident.
> ...




Is there any scientific evidence that talking to passengers significantly reduces ones ability to drive safely? Because I've never heard of such a study. 


As far as eating while driving, I wouldn't be surprised if there were studies that showed that was bad, too. But I'd hazard a guess it isn't as bad as a cell phone - if you suddenly stop eating your cheeseburger - it won't care.

Really though, when you are driving, you should really just only be driving.  I forget where I learned this - but the cars in europe tend to not have cupholders - because europeans like to do only one thing while they drive - drive. It makes sense.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Freind of my wife, a mother with an infant in the car, was speaking to her husband on her cell when she had her FATAL accident.
> ...




Is there any scientific evidence that talking to passengers significantly reduces ones ability to drive safely? Because I've never heard of such a study. 


As far as eating while driving, I wouldn't be surprised if there were studies that showed that was bad, too. But I'd hazard a guess it isn't as bad as a cell phone - if you suddenly stop eating your cheeseburger - it won't care.

Really though, when you are driving, you should really just only be driving.  I forget where I learned this - but the cars in europe tend to not have cupholders - because europeans like to do only one thing while they drive - drive. It makes sense.



Annual deaths from drunk driving is around 10,000. If its 3,000 from cell phones - that's pretty bad.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 15, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> YET ANOTHER NEW LAW
> 
> This is stupid... just how on earth are they going to enforce this...?
> 
> ...


Just have your lawyer pinpoint your location at the rest stop where you made the call and countersue for defamation.

The modern world is a series of loops around the courts lately... just sayin'


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 15, 2011)

8 other things the government should ban - CNN.com


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 15, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



The study in question,did just that,it states that even hands free cell phone use should be banned,so tell me how that is any different than talking to the guy next to youin your car?

Iam not arguing that we need to pay attention when driving,I am on the road all the time,see people doing many stupid things,talking is not one of them generally. tailgating,no turn signals the list goes on,all are covered under the law,so is inattentive driving,we have alll the laws we need already on the books why do we need more,for that feel good knee jerk feelings?? It is not a far fetched idea that one will lead to another,and you won't be grabing that drink or having a smoke in the not so distant future.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 15, 2011)

Talking on a cell phone is not a constitutional right.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 15, 2011)

Talking to someone, eating, listening to the radio can all be done with eyes on the road.  Texting is more like reading a magazine.  You do have to read the screen and watch what you are texting.


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Talking on a cell phone is not a constitutional right.



Thanks for the reaffirmation of the blatantly obvious.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Talking on a cell phone is not a constitutional right.



Neither is voting, but most people do it.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 15, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...



Oh but hey! Pizza is a vegetable for school lunches!


----------



## spectrumc01 (Dec 15, 2011)

The best fix for this problem would be to release all insurance companies from having to pay on claims where the cell phone was involved.  Then allow consumers to sue each other over damages, for those of us in no fault states.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 15, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You know what I find most interesting about the accident you keep siting as proof we need to ban cell phones? The NTSB report clearly states that, although the guy was texting, ther is no proof he was texting at the time of the accident, and the tow bus drivers who crashed into him after he hit the semi were both tailgating, but neither of them was using a cell phone to talk or text.

Maybe you should go find a better example, if you can. While you do so I will point out that actual fatalities are at there lowest level since the 1950s despite the fact that people are supposedly texting and driving more than ever.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Talking on a cell phone is not a constitutional right.



No, but it is a right codified into federal law, which explains why theaters cannot buy cellphone jammers to keep people from using them during movies.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 15, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Talking to someone, eating, listening to the radio can all be done with eyes on the road.  Texting is more like reading a magazine.  You do have to read the screen and watch what you are texting.



I know half a dozen teenagers who can text with their phone in their pockets, want to try again?


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Talking on a cell phone is not a constitutional right.



That's right!

And driving a car is  a privilege making both subject to whatever regulations and restrictions we the people see fit.


----------



## bravoactual (Dec 15, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> 
> One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.
> 
> You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.



And just think of the idiot who does it.  He can tell the doctor's and nurses at the E.R. he doesn't want their "*Socialized Health Care*".  

Then he can tell the cops that, "*Your damn right I was texting and I'll do it again*".

Then he can his insurance that, "*I don't care, I was texting and proud of it*".

Then he can the judge, "*Dammit, So What...I Will Text Again*".

Then he can his prison guards "*So the fuck what if people died, I wanted to text*".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's against the law to drink and drive, but that law did not prevent 40,933 deaths due to people drinking an driving in 2010.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 15, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's against the law to drink and drive, but that law did not prevent 40,933 deaths due to people drinking an driving in 2010.





A new law would not have prevented those deaths.... 

I guarantee you this. If a police officer sees you texting while behind the wheel, you will be seeing purty lights in your mirror.
Its called distracted driving... reckless driving... whatever ya call it, its already ticketable.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 15, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > YET ANOTHER NEW LAW
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It gives the cops more reason to stop you and do a search of your vehicle.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 15, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.


^^^^^^^^^^ This


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 15, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...





I hate it when that happens... it makes it hard for me to be rollin' dirty with all my automatic weapons


----------



## hortysir (Dec 15, 2011)

I see the camel's nose


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 15, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^ That


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Ever notice that those police that will pull you over for texting have a laptop on a pedestal right next to them?


----------



## hortysir (Dec 16, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



And 2 cell phones - their personal and their gov't-paid-for.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 16, 2011)

hortysir said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I've known a good number of cops over the years and of course see them on the road everyday.  Most of them have a cell phone up to their ear talking to their girlfriend.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 16, 2011)

But they're "professional drivers" and can better handle it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 16, 2011)

True story.  Four years ago, my wife was a Hospice Nurse.  She was going to a patient's house at just before midnight and was involved in a life-changing auto accident due to texting.  A young 18 year old boy was driving his car at 74 mph and texting.  He crossed the center line of the highway and crashed into my wife's car head on.  He was instantly killed and my wife received multiple injuries such as a compound fracture of her left femur just above the knee, a compound fracture of her right ankle, every bone in her right foot was either dislocated or fractured, a concussion, a broken back, 5 broken ribs and a good many lumps and bumps.  She was flown by helo to a nearby trauma hospital and was in the hospital for 31 days.  During that time she had 5 ortho surgeries.  She nearly died.  When released from the hospital she was sent to a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months to heal and for physical therapy.  At the present time, four years later, she is currently engaged in more physical therapy due to the knee injury on her left leg that will eventually need to be replaced.  All of this happened because somebody was text messaging on his cell phone while driving.  She is in constant pain daily and at times it is difficult for her to walk.   Please, please, please, don't text message and drive.  The same fate could easily happen to you.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 16, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> True story.  Four years ago, my wife was a Hospice Nurse.  She was going to a patient's house at just before midnight and was involved in a life-changing auto accident due to texting.  A young 18 year old boy was driving his car at 74 mph and texting.  He crossed the center line of the highway and crashed into my wife's car head on.  He was instantly killed and my wife received multiple injuries such as a compound fracture of her left femur just above the knee, a compound fracture of her right ankle, every bone in her right foot was either dislocated or fractured, a concussion, a broken back, 5 broken ribs and a good many lumps and bumps.  She was flown by helo to a nearby trauma hospital and was in the hospital for 31 days.  During that time she had 5 ortho surgeries.  She nearly died.  When released from the hospital she was sent to a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months to heal and for physical therapy.  At the present time, four years later, she is currently engaged in more physical therapy due to the knee injury on her left leg that will eventually need to be replaced.  All of this happened because somebody was text messaging on his cell phone while driving.  She is in constant pain daily and at times it is difficult for her to walk.   Please, please, please, don't text message and drive.  The same fate could easily happen to you.



While you certainly have my sympathies and hopes for a full recovery, surely you understand that texting drivers have a right to look at text screens instead of the road while going 74 miles an hour.   That right supercedes your wife's right to travel uninjured.  

The tragedy isn't that a law is being passed.  The tragedy is that we have so many people who don't care who they harm.  The tragedy TO THEM, is that your wife was on the road in the first place causing this major inconvenience TO THEM.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 16, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> True story.  Four years ago, my wife was a Hospice Nurse.  She was going to a patient's house at just before midnight and was involved in a life-changing auto accident due to texting.  A young 18 year old boy was driving his car at 74 mph and texting.  He crossed the center line of the highway and crashed into my wife's car head on.  He was instantly killed and my wife received multiple injuries such as a compound fracture of her left femur just above the knee, a compound fracture of her right ankle, every bone in her right foot was either dislocated or fractured, a concussion, a broken back, 5 broken ribs and a good many lumps and bumps.  She was flown by helo to a nearby trauma hospital and was in the hospital for 31 days.  During that time she had 5 ortho surgeries.  She nearly died.  When released from the hospital she was sent to a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months to heal and for physical therapy.  At the present time, four years later, she is currently engaged in more physical therapy due to the knee injury on her left leg that will eventually need to be replaced.  All of this happened because somebody was text messaging on his cell phone while driving.  She is in constant pain daily and at times it is difficult for her to walk.   Please, please, please, don't text message and drive.  The same fate could easily happen to you.



We oughta have a law making it illegal for anyone who owns a cell phone to even get in a car, that would prevent tragedies like this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 16, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > True story.  Four years ago, my wife was a Hospice Nurse.  She was going to a patient's house at just before midnight and was involved in a life-changing auto accident due to texting.  A young 18 year old boy was driving his car at 74 mph and texting.  He crossed the center line of the highway and crashed into my wife's car head on.  He was instantly killed and my wife received multiple injuries such as a compound fracture of her left femur just above the knee, a compound fracture of her right ankle, every bone in her right foot was either dislocated or fractured, a concussion, a broken back, 5 broken ribs and a good many lumps and bumps.  She was flown by helo to a nearby trauma hospital and was in the hospital for 31 days.  During that time she had 5 ortho surgeries.  She nearly died.  When released from the hospital she was sent to a local nursing home for 2 1/2 months to heal and for physical therapy.  At the present time, four years later, she is currently engaged in more physical therapy due to the knee injury on her left leg that will eventually need to be replaced.  All of this happened because somebody was text messaging on his cell phone while driving.  She is in constant pain daily and at times it is difficult for her to walk.   Please, please, please, don't text message and drive.  The same fate could easily happen to you.
> ...



Your attempt at sarcasm is duly noted. I did, however, notice that you failed to respond to me when I pointed out that the two bus drivers that were involved in the accident you like to use as proof that we need to ban cell phones were not using a cell phone. Can you explain how the guy that may, or may not, have been using his phone when he hit a semi is responsible for the fact that both bus drivers hit him?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



The two bus drivers were NOT using cell phones.  The cause of the bus accident was a 19 year old guy driving a pick up truck who was using a cell phone.  It is called a chain reaction accident.

The train engineer who killed 25 people and injured 135 was a separate accident also caused by the engineer being on a cell phone.

It would be SUPERB if we did not have to ban cell phones.  If we did not have people who are causing accidents and kiling people because their right to use a cell phone overrules someone else's right to get where they are going, we wouldn't NEED bans on cell phones.  Few serious accidents involve talking on a cell phone.  Those are the minor fender benders.  The really serious ones are texting which involves reading from a screen and looking at a keyboard which is more like reading a magazine than talking on a phone.

The cell phones are not the problem.  The problem is an outrageous and overblown sense of entitlement that your rights are somehow more important than anyone else's rights.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 16, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.
> ...



Yes, I do, and there is no federal seat belt law.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 16, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I initially wanted to agree with you.

Then.....

Most seat belt legislation in the United States is left to the states. However, the first seat belt law was a federal law which took effect on January 1, 1968 that required all vehicles (except buses) to be fitted with seat belts in all designated seating positions. This law has since been modified to require three-point seat belts in outboard seating positions, and finally three-point seat belts in all seating positions. Initially, seat belt use was not compulsory. New York was the first state to pass a law which required vehicle occupants to wear seat belts, a law that came into effect on December 1, 1984.

Slap to the forehead, there is a federal law mandating that all cars have seatbelts!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 16, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Wrong.

The cause of the bus accidents were that the first driver was paying attention to something on the side of the road instead of watching where he was going, and the second bus driver was tailgating. If the first driver was paying attention he would have had more than enough time to stop, and it the second driver was not tailgating he would not have hit the first bus. Here is the NTSB report that proves I am correct and that banning cell phones would not have prevented the bus accident that you are whinging about.



> The National  Transportation Safety Board determines that the probable  cause of the initial  Gray Summit collision was distraction, likely due  to a text messaging  conversation being conducted by the GMC pickup  driver, which resulted in his  failure to notice and react to a Volvo  tractor that had slowed or stopped in  response to a queue that had  developed in a work zone. *The second collision,  between the lead school  bus and the GMC pickup, was the result of the bus  driver's inattention  to the forward roadway, due to excessive focus on a  motorcoach parked  on the shoulder of the road. The final collision was due to  the driver  of the following school bus not maintaining the recommended minimum   distance from the lead school bus in the seconds preceding the accident.   Contributing to the severity of the accident was the lack of forward  collision  warning systems on the two school buses*.



Board Meeting: Highway Accident Report: Gray Summit, MO: Collision Involving Two School Buses, a Bobtail and a Passenger Vehicle


----------



## blu (Dec 16, 2011)

these laws are dumb anyway and over reaching.

why can't I text at a red light? I am not moving or doing anything but holding down the brake...

Why can't I call with speaker phone? how is that different than talking to other people in the car?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 17, 2011)

blu said:


> these laws are dumb anyway and over reaching.
> 
> why can't I text at a red light? I am not moving or doing anything but holding down the brake...
> 
> Why can't I call with speaker phone? how is that different than talking to other people in the car?



If that's all anyone ever did, we'd never have call phone bans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 17, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.



I agree, not sure why the Feds, some how think that States can't govern themselves. More red tape and redundancy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If states want to ban cell phone use in the car that's their right to do so.  A federal ban, however, would be unconstitutional.  In any case, there already laws against reckless driving in all 50 states, so I'm not sure why another law needs to be passed to address one specific instance of it.
> ...



No kidding, that seems to be the goal, each year they take more freedom and liberty. What's next they going to make us pay for health insurance, oh shit! Never mind, the bastards!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

Why not ban eating and driving while we're at? Passengers too! Kids are especially distracting. We'll have do something about them.


----------



## jaffeh (Dec 17, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> 
> One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.
> 
> You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.





Cammmpbell said:


> I need to tell Gracie my dick's hard
> 
> One thing for certain....there will be a permanent record of each and every transaction from each and every phone, Ipad, Iphone, laptop, gps, etc.
> 
> You are in an accident....your ass goes to jail.



I know a lot of folks insist on their right to talk and text while driving.  

I happened to live 49 years very well  without the possibility of either, and so did all of humanity forever before that, of being instantly connected with anybody who had a thought to send to anyone over distance.

I happen to drive a stick shift, always have and always will, so phone usage is pretty much too hard to handle.   I teach in a community technical college.  When I'm in class, my cell phone is in my office.  I haven't met my death YET because I missed a call while in class.  I haven't even had a hassle, and I went through two parents being sick and dying.  I didn't need a phone in class. But my students DO.  It's nuts. And that's not EVEN driving.

Last night I was turning right out of a new strip mall onto a countryish narrow, two lane road.  Across from me at the same time, a young woman in a pricey SUV was signaling (WOW) left onto the same narrow road.  I grew up thinking right turns have the right of way, but I was watching the idiot.  Sure enough, when a traffic break came, SHE turned in front of me.  I figured as much and slowed to let her ass out.  Flipped her off.  She NEVER even knew she was an idiot driver.

Pass the no phones law or not.  My mantra is that if any idiot on a phone hits me, and I'm working to avoid such a collision, I will SUE huge time.  And I am not given to lawsuits.

I tell my students as much whenever I get the chance.

I quit smoking a year ago in part because of asswipes bitching about "second hand smoke HURTS me."  Well, your non smoking idiot cell phone talking ass can do WAY more INSTANT damage.  

Sue the small minded idiots, for sure.


----------

